# Fish Cleaning Stations - Let's See Um



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I am completely re-doing my deck and cleaning station. I would like to see some of yours and get some ideas. My initial reaction is to buy a commercial grade stainless table and sink from restaurant supply place. Ideas are appreciated.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's mine. 2x6 cedar on 1.5" square galvanized tubing. Stainless bar sink with a Moen faucet that ties in to my dock faucet. Sink drain is 1.5" tubing that drains to the canal. Cold water only...I don't have hot water at the dock. 

I learned the hard way about finish. Don't use urethane or polyurethane outdoors, even if it is spar urethane and rated for marine use like mine was. It will dry out and crack and you'll have a mess on your hands a year after you apply it. Use a penetrating sealer like a deck sealer and you'll be good. I don't cut on the wood surface, I use a poly cutting board.


----------



## kelly thomas (Jul 10, 2007)

portable...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Stations*

After those Pic I thought not to show my igloo ice chest lid..Look really nice...cva34


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

kelly thomas- thats a great idea!


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Great ideas to get the job done.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I like Kelly's idea as well but will make the cleaning of large grouper a chore...... I mostly fish offshore and need some space and a place to chunk the refuse.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

IMO, the cleaning table MODELS, are much more interesting!

Kelly Thomas' idea is a close second, though....


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

I love the table; its beautiful, if fish cleaning tables are meant to be beautiful, and Kelly's is pure simplicity; how much better or easier can it get.


----------



## getbakyak (Jun 19, 2011)

*Cleaning table*

Awesome looking table. If you ever have to do it again, consider using Ipe, a south American hardwood, more dense than teak; so dense it sinks in water. No sealant required.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll look in to it. I couldn't beat the price of the Western Red Cedar, though. It was left over from a neighbors project and cost $0! It's holding up well so far!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

First one is at the beach house.
# 2 boat house at home.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's mine. I put my cooler about where the sink is. Grab fish, clean, slide carcass left into the water, flip fillet into sink with ice from cooler. You can't see it but I have a bib between the table and the light pole so I put one of those retractable water hose things under the table.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

First Class...


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> First Class...


Surprised you didn't have to change blades after all those fillets.:spineyes:


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> First Class...


SAWEEET!!! Driveway? Culdesac,? Friday nights? Grill comes outta the garage and it's partay time! Tell me I'm right.:brew:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I went to Ace Restaurant Supply and bought the biggest cutting board they had and use it on my tailgate.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Surprised you didn't have to change blades after all those fillets.:spineyes:


I've had many more 7-8 trout days than limits this Summer. As soon as I get on them, the potlicking bottlenose come in on me and POOF...they're gone. It's all good...The end result always seems to be the same.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Simple setup works for me.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

getbakyak said:


> Awesome looking table. If you ever have to do it again, consider using Ipe, a south American hardwood, more dense than teak; so dense it sinks in water. No sealant required.


:cheers: X 2


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm also about to build a fish cleaning station. IKEA has butcher block by
the foot for reasonable $ and it's something that's made to cut on. I see
the draw with SS but don't want to worry about keeping sharp blades 
from hitting the surface. I was wondering how often those of you with
sinks incorporated make use of them. I was thinking a fresh water hose
and mine being built over a canal might make a sink redundant. Anything
I didn't want to go in the canal would go in a trash can anyhow. Do you
really need the sink?

Also, I'm planning to have a durable cover of some sort made to keep out
birds and sun etc. so I won't have to keep refinishing it all the time and 
for sanitation.........any opinions?

(I'm sorry if it looks like I'm hijacking this thread, no harm meant :smile


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Anyone else?

I've got a nice piece of 24" x 40" stainless, rolled edges. I'm deciding whether or not I need to add a sink with it.

I'm on a canal, with water hose....not sure I need a sink. If anything, just to hold the fillets. But I usually have a bowl for that.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a Corian shower floor. It is 5' x 5' with the drain in the middle. You can cut it up to get two large cleaning tables are use it for one extra large table. 

This stuff can be cut with a skill saw, it is blue. I was going to make a couple tables from it, but do not need a cleaning table at the house. 

Free to anyone who wants to use it. I'm in Texas City. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Fire Eater,

I'll take it. Send me a PM with a way to get a hold of ya.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> First Class...


that is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: lol lol lol


----------

